# Who forgot to alter the forum Clock



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

My computer says 9-23 am one hour in front of the uk the forum clock on time of postings 7-23 am

I would have thought it would adjust to uk summer/ winter times automatically necest-pas :wink2:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

*Forum clock*

Mine reads fine. You always had to alter it yourself before the revamp so go to UserCP (top right), then into 'setting & options' on left menu, then 'edit options' and scroll down to 'date & time options' and alter to your time zone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Testing

Yup correct


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you can also set it to automatically adjust for daylight saving / summer time


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

paulmold said:


> Mine reads fine. You always had to alter it yourself before the revamp so go to UserCP (top right), then into 'setting & options' on left menu, then 'edit options' and scroll down to 'date & time options' and alter to your time zone.


THANK YOU it worked,:grin2:

NOW

please tell me how to get the THANK button activated as I really miss that facility and being the ignoramous I am I need it more then most :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just cut and paste this whenever needed

Thank you


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

daffodil said:


> My computer says 9-23 am one hour in front of the uk the forum clock on time of postings 7-23 am
> 
> I would have thought it would adjust to uk summer/ winter times automatically necest-pas :wink2:


I also posted this question yesterday, but it disappeared somewhere into the forum never to be seen again.

Lets see if it works for me !!! I have altered it as per instructions.







Done it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one Jan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev has produced an excellent thread which should or could be useful to very many of us, do have a look;

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/48-jokes-trivia/137889-how-say-thank-you.html

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Foiled, it's here now

*Link to new location*


----------

